# Try Peppermint Oil!



## ltlt (Apr 4, 2002)

About a year ago, after being sick non-stop for months and losing alot of weight, I was finally diagnosed with IBS (D). The doctor gave me Bentyl, which helped if I took it BEFORE I ate, and then didn't mind missing the rest of the day sleeping. Not a good alternative! I started researching and kept seeing the recommendation to take Peppermint Oil. IT WORKED FOR ME!! I took the capsules religiously 3 times a day, and carried the pure oil in case of emergencies (a drop on my tongue gave instant relief). One word of caution - while I was sick, I completely gave up alcohol. After a while on Peppermint Oil, I felt much better and resumed things like coffee and a drink now and then. Turned out that, at least for me, Peppermint Oil and alcohol don't mix - I got hives (luckily painless) all over my face and neck. The really happy ending is that, after some lifestyle changes (job stuff), I've been one of the lucky ones where the symptoms have subsided for the most part. I still get flareups, but the peppermint oil still works. I hope this helps somebody, I'll never forget what it was like....


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I tried peppermint tea and capsules for gas and they both didn't help much Peppermint is bad if you have Acid Reflux


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Davis, it's me again. On the peppermint, you are right. Do you take anything for the reflux? I have it too and take Prevacid. The GasAid which I told you about on another thread has no affect on me probably because of the Prevacid.


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

Drinking can give you horrible diahrrea too - I'm surprised you can even drink one drink. How did you drink with IBS-D anyway? I'm seriously curious - I wouldn't dare.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Peppermint caps worked well for me, but I also do not have GERD. That's wonderful that it's working so well for you, ltlt!J_j, I've never had a problem with alcohol while a D-type or even now as a C-type. As we've all heard: not everyone's IBS is the same!


----------



## ltlt (Apr 4, 2002)

I was able to drink again after taking peppermint caplets 3x daily for about a month (I've never had acid reflux, so that wasn't an issue). Now I only take the peppermint when I have flareups -


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

peppermint or spearmint are very bad for people with acid reflux


----------



## ricksvill (Jun 29, 2002)

it works for me too. It also stops but burn as it cools everything down.WELL WORTH trying.RICK


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

I tried Peppermint Oil, turned me out completely and I was more sick for a couple of days.They do say that some people's bowels can't take Peppermint Oil


----------



## coping the best i can (Jul 14, 2002)

where do you the peppermint oil that everyone is talking about.and does it come in capsule also?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

coping,You can get peppermint oil capsules at health food stores, just be sure you get the enteric coated ones, or else they will give you heartburn. If you have GERD peppermint oil might not be a good idea.I tried them but they didn't help me, and burned coming out the other end.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I opt for organic peppermint tea because I can control the strength of the peppermint, which for me, is very important. Too much causes me problems. I've obtained some very good relief by using peppermint tea occasionally.


----------

